# Leather Dress



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Did You Know This About Leather Dresses?

When a woman wears a leather dress, a man's heart beats quicker, his throat gets dry, he gets weak in the knees, and he begins to think irrationally!?

[attachment=0:34w5q1fb]Leather.jpeg[/attachment:34w5q1fb] 
Ever wonder why?

*It's because she smells like a new Truck!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

-()/>- :O||: -()/>-


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

*OOO* *OOO* -()/>- -()/- :EAT:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So the question to ask - does a woman in a leather dress smell like a new truck, or the other way around?
Does it matter?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

6 one way, half dozen the other Gary, both gets my motor revin'! ;-)


----------

